# Jet Ski



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an opportunity to get a used jet ski with a new motor in it. Here is the problem: when I first tried it out, it ran like a champ. Now I am not the avid jet skiier so I wanted Robert to give it a ride. We took it to the marina and the dang thing would not fire at all. The starter turned it over well but would not fire. I checked the plugs and they were getting fuel and had spark when held against the block.The spark didn't look to impressive though so Idid buy new plugs and had the same result.Does anyone know if they have anything in the ignition or some sensor that would keep it from running? Since these are totally new to me, I have no clue. It is a Sea Doo model. 550 cc's


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

there are several items it could be Mark, I would really have to trouble shoot it to know for sure........first place to start would be the emergency kill switch


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott, sent you a PM. I am really stumped with this one. I hate to not buy the thing if it's something stupid I can't find because of my ignorance with jet skis.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are getting spark I doubt it is the kill switch. I would charge the battery. May not be turning over fast enough to generate hot enough spark.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll put it on the charger tonight and try it again. Spark does look "weak". Thanks for the help.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

This is wild... My jet ski is doing the same thing. Mine turns over, I have a charger on it, but i'm not getting a spark???? Can anyone help me as to possible problems??? Thanks


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Have you checked compression. Have you given it a shot of ether to see if it will fire off?


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

You need to give Paul at Jet marine a call, I heard he is in gulf breeze now, he use to have his shop down town.He is good, he will tell you over the phone what could be wrong with it, and if he fixes it, it won't cost you a arm and a leg. His number was 438-3003, I don't know if it has changed or not, but the name of his company is Jet Marine.


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Be sure you don't charge a seadoo battery in the boat...bad joo joo. Good luck with it.

Doug


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JEC (7/31/2008)*You need to give Paul at Jet marine a call, I heard he is in gulf breeze now, he use to have his shop down town.He is good, he will tell you over the phone what could be wrong with it, and if he fixes it, it won't cost you a arm and a leg. His number was 438-3003, I don't know if it has changed or not, but the name of his company is Jet Marine.


Pauls shop burnt down out in Navarre and now he is working out of his house... So I'm not really sure how things are going for him, but his lot is packed full again.. Dont know if its from ppl waiting or if its costumers not picking there things up...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Got the battery fully charged yesterday. Turns over like great, has spark but still won't fire :banghead:banghead. I put new plugs in it and gave it a shot of ether but still no joy. I have not check the compression on it yet but will do it tonight. Does anyone know of any switches or sensors that will keep this thing from starting? There is one sensor in the top of the motor that I am assuming is a temp sensor. One single wire going to it with a spade terminal. This thing does have the start/stop switch in the same button as well. Could that be grounded out so that it is trying to start and stop the sled at the same time? As you can tell, I'm drawing straws here. Thanks

Mark


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

www.greenhulkforum.com

All the information your ever going to need.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

You have spark and fuel.... quick check for compression is to put your finger over the plug hole and hit the start button.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Has the ski been sitting up for a while? Is it carbed? Two stroke?

If it has good spark, turns over good and recently "ran like a champ"I would suspect it either has bad gas, gummed up carb, or if it is pre-mixed maybe too much oil in the mix. I say this, because I believe it is doubtful that it would recently run well and start easily if it had low compression, and either way should have fired up, if even for just a minute on the ether. But, with the ether, it is sometimes difficult for it to actually reach the combustion chamber; depends on the intake system, carbs, etc. Be careful with ether.....it can cause serious damage if you use too much.


----------



## baymotorsports (Feb 28, 2008)

mine did same thing, test the stator, mine had spark but very weak, sometimes not at all, other times it would start, ended up being a bad stator and coil


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Gavin, I held my thumb over the plug hole and it seemed to have plenty of compression. Also I sprayed the ether directly into the cylinders via the plug holes. Should I spray into the air intake instead? Adam, how did you check the stator? I do seem to have a weak spark so you may be onto something there.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *H2OMARK (8/1/2008)*Gavin, I held my thumb over the plug hole and it seemed to have plenty of compression. Also I sprayed the ether directly into the cylinders via the plug holes. Should I spray into the air intake instead? Adam, how did you check the stator? I do seem to have a weak spark so you may be onto something there.


:banghead:banghead Ignition, Fuel/Air, Compression = RUN. Ether/starting fluid is more then enough to get it to fire. Now down to two...nowI would do a actual compression test,even tho the finger test should be fine. If you in fact have enough compression then there is only one thing left and that is electrical. Weather the spark is NOT strong enough OR firing at the WRONG time.Check timing. Is there a crankshaft key?????


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron, I wouldn't know how to find the crankshaft key on this thing if it came out and bit me. I will look for some manuals to see if I can come up with where it is located. The site I found with manuals seems to be down at the moment for maintenance. :banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

The flywheel will be the ONLY thing that rotates 360deg (assuming it is powered by a pump) . The starter spins it. The flywheel shaft should be tapered. The key is between the shaft and flywheel. I'll send a picture of one on a weedeater.










A. Flywheel....rotates 360 deg androtates crankshaft

B. Extension on flywheel and slides over end of crankshaft. The key is between the crankshaft and flywheel

C. Head/Cylinder


----------

